# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Đà Nẵng - Mua gi lam qua khi di du lich Da Nang

## thietht

Bạn đang băn khoăn không biết *mua gì làm quà khi đi* *du lịch Đà Nẵng* cho người thân, bạn bè. _Didau.org_ xin giới thiệu với bạn một số đặc sản làm quà khi *du lịch Đà Nẵng*.

*Tré Bà Đệ*

Tré bà Đệ nổi tiếng ở Đà Nẵng từ nhiều thập niên. Và tiếp tục lớn mạnh khi con cái của bà quyết theo nghề của mẹ đã tạo nên sự lớn mạnh thương hiệu này. Dần dần người ta gọi tré Bà Đệ là đặc sản của Đà Nẵng.






Tré Bà Đệ có các sản phẩm như tré gói cổ truyền, tré gói lá chuối, tré gói lá ổi. Bí quyết làm tré là sau khi mua thịt heo nạc và ba chỉ về cắt mỏng cùng với các loại gia vị như đường, muối, tỏi trộn đều và gói lại. Sau đó ủ từ 2 đến 3 ngày mới đem ra dùng. Để tăng thêm độ hấp dẫn của tré, khi ăn cần cho thêm một ít đu đủ, cà rốt, củ kiệu, đậu phộng, tỏi… và dùng như món khai vị trong các dịp lễ tiệc.

Khi đến Đà nẵng du lịch hay thăm chơi và muốn mua một cái gì đó làm quà Tré Bà Đệ là một lựa chọn tuyệt vời đây! Didau có thể cho bạn tham khảo về địa điểm mua Tré và giá cả như sau: 

Giá một chục tré loại 350 gram gói giấy hay hộp nhựa khoảng 30 nghìn đồng. Tré thẩu lớn khoảng 85.000 đồng/thẩu, còn loại nhỏ khoảng 50.000 đồng. Ngoài tré ra, tại đây còn có bán nem và chả. Có điều, hai loại sản phẩm này phải đặt tiền cọc trước.

Tré Bà Đệ luôn mở cửa mời khách thập phương đến tham quan, xem trực tiếp quy trình làm tré và cả nếm thử. Mọi người có thể mua tré tại 81, 77 đường Hải Phòng hay ở Phòng cách ly sân bay quốc tế Đà Nẵng.

*Bánh khô mè Cẩm Lệ*

Cách trung tâm thành phố Đà Nẵng chừng 7km, những người dân ở làng Cẩm Lệ vẫn giữ nếp nghề truyền thống dẫu qua bao thăng trầm. Mỗi ngày, những gói bánh khô mè thơm giòn vẫn được chuyển đi khắp mọi miền.







Đã từ lâu, tấm bánh quà quê bên dòng sông Cẩm Lệ đã trở thành hương vị khó quên đối với nhiều người dân ngang qua vùng đất này. Bánh khô mè giòn xốp ngọt ngào, giản dị mà thấm đẫm khúc tâm tình nguồn cội của những người dân xứ Quảng.

Mỗi làng nghề cổ truyền đều có những nét đẹp cổ truyền riêng biệt, Cẩm Lệ cũng vậy. Bên cạnh sự thanh bình của làng quê ven đô, Cẩm Lệ còn gây ấn tượng bởi những cánh đồng mía ven bờ sông. Đây cũng là nguồn nguyên liệu để làm đường non cho món bánh khô mè Cẩm Lệ.

Bắt nguồn từ một món ăn ngày lễ Tết của những người dân nghèo hồi xưa, đến nay bánh khô mè đã phát triển thành một đặc sản của người Quảng. Bánh được sản xuất quanh năm ở một số vùng thuộc Quảng Nam, Đà Nẵng. Song nổi tiếng hơn cả vẫn là bánh khô mè Cẩm Lệ.

Với 6 lò bánh trong làng, người dân ở đây đã và đang phát triển thương hiệu của mình vững chắc với thị trường trong và ngoài nước. Khởi điểm từ việc bà Liễu, một phụ nữ chân quê ở đầu cầu Cẩm Lệ, đã tích cực cải tiến hình thức bao bì để nâng cao thế mạnh cạnh tranh, đồng thời bà cũng nỗ lực quảng bá loại bánh dân dã cổ truyền này khắp vào Nam ra Bắc.

Với đặc trưng ấn tượng và sự nỗ lực của bà Liễu cùng nhiều người dân trong làng, bánh khô mè Cẩm Lệ đã được rất nhiều người biết đến và yêu thích. Nhãn hiệu bánh khô mè "Bà Liễu" được khá nhiều người ưa chuộng trên thị trường.

Giống như rất nhiều loại bánh truyền thống của Việt Nam như bánh tét, bánh đa, bánh tố..., bánh khô mè cũng được chế biến từ bột gạo - nếp. Bánh khô của xứ Quảng có hai loại: khô nổ và khô mè. Chất liệu nền của hai loại này đều giống nhau: bột gạo nếp, chỉ khác lớp phủ bên ngoài.

Bánh khô nổ được bao bọc bởi bột nếp, còn bánh khô mè phủ quanh là mè, thoạt trông giống như mè xửng xứ Huế. Theo những người làm nghề lâu năm, bánh khô mè là một bước cải tiến của bánh khô nổ để phù hợp khẩu vị của người dân các vùng Nam Bắc.

Ngoài bột gạo nếp, nguyên liệu làm bánh khô mè còn có thêm đường non, mè, bột quế Trà My và gừng tươi ép lấy nước để tăng thêm vị thơm ngon. Mặc dù thành phần rất đơn giản nhưng để có được tấm bánh khô mè ngon, bổ và đúng "gu" đất Quảng, người làm bánh cũng phải mất rất nhiều công sức tỉ mỉ và khâu chế biến phức tạp.

Bánh khô xứ Quảng còn có tên là "bánh bảy lửa" bởi giai đoạn chưng cất chuyển từ hạt gạo nếp thành khuôn bánh bếp lò, từ lửa lớn sang lửa vừa, rồi nhỏ lửa để giữ bánh giòn và xốp.

Theo lời kể của những lão nông xứ này, bánh khô ban đầu là những hạt lúa nếp rang lên, được sảy vỏ, giã nát trộn với đường, người ta xúc ăn bằng lá mít. Song cách ăn đó dễ bị sặc khi nói chuyện, nên người ta làm khuôn vuông, rây thêm bột cho bánh. Rồi về sau, để tăng thêm vị ngọt, người dân Cẩm Lệ ép mía ở ven sông lấy nước đường non cho vào bánh, rồi rắc mè lên chung quanh.

Bánh khô mè ra đời với vị ngọt thanh từ đường mía và vị béo bùi của mè rang. Bánh ngon đạt yêu cầu thì bên trong ruột phải xốp giòn, bên ngoài hơi dẻo, mè rang vàng đều mà không cháy, vừa chín để thơm hương.

Sau khi được đầu tư cải tiến mẫu mã, gói bánh trở nên rất vừa tay, miếng bánh vuông nhỏ vừa ăn, màu sắc hấp dẫn thực khách với màu trắng ngà của mè rang, màu vàng mơ của đường thắng, mùi của hương quế Trà My và gừng thơm rất hấp dẫn.

Cắn nhẹ miếng bánh là nghe âm thanh xốp giòn tan trong miệng. Và ngay lập tức cảm nhận được cả mùi và vị của tấm bánh quà quê với vị ngọt rất đặc trưng của mía non. Thêm một chén nước trà thì còn gì thích bằng?

Bên cạnh đó, những thành phần trong nguyên liệu cũng cung cấp đủ các chất dinh dưỡng cơ bản như bột, chất béo, đường và các chất muối khoáng, vitamin, đều có giá trị dinh dưỡng rất cao, có thể ăn lót dạ bất cứ lúc nào.

Những yếu tố đó đã khiến bánh khô mè trở thành một đặc sản xứ Quảng mà những ai đã thử qua một lần đều muốn mua về làm quà cho bạn bè thân quý gần xa


*Đá mỹ nghệ Non nước*

Làng đá nằm dưới chân núi Ngũ Hành Sơn thuộc phường Hòa Hải – Q. Ngũ Hành Sơn, được hình thành vào thế kỷ XVIII do một nghệ nhân đến từ Thanh Hóa tên là Huỳnh Bá Quát sáng lập. Tham quan làng đá, bạn không khỏi thán phục trước các tác phẩm nghệ thuật được chế tác từ đá, mỗi tác phẩm đều thể hiện nét tài hoa, tinh tế của các nghệ nhân

Sản phẩm đá mỹ nghệ Non Nước – Ngũ Hành Sơn hết sức đa dạng và phong phú. Bên cạnh những đồ dùng thông dụng, thô sơ của cuộc sống đời thường như cái chày, cái cối, các bia mộ là những đồ trang sức hết sức xinh xắn, tinh tế, đủ các màu sắc, những đồ dùng trang trí, những vật dụng văn phòng như những chiếc vòng, chiếc nhẫn, chuỗi hạt, những con cóc chặn giấy bằng đá bích vân xanh biếc, những cặp sư tử hí cầu, những con đại bàng sải rộng cánh, những cặp cá thần tiên bằng đá cẩm thạch hồng hoặc thủy mặc, .v.v… Những pho tượng vô cùng tinh xảo, đủ các kích cỡ, từ những pho tượng chỉ cao chừng vài chục centimét đến những pho tượng khổng lồ cao hơn người thật. Các sản phẩm mỹ nghệ của làng đá Non Nước- Ngũ Hành Sơn là những vật kỷ niệm đầy ý nghĩa của danh thắng đã theo chân các du khách có mặt ở nhiều nơi trên thế giới.
Du khách đến đây thường rất thích mua hàng lưu niệm bằng đá làm quà, đối với những sản phẩm nhỏ, nhẹ, bạn có thể xách tay nhưng đối với những sản phẩm kích thước lớn, cồng kềnh bạn có thể đặt mua trước và chủ các cơ sở bán hàng sẽ có nhân viên giao đến địa chỉ theo yêu cầu, kể cả nước ngoài.
[B]Bánh khô mè bà Liễu

Mỗi làng nghề cổ truyền đều có những nét đẹp cổ truyền riêng biệt, Cẩm Lệ cũng vậy. Bên cạnh sự thanh bình của làng quê ven đô, Cẩm Lệ còn gây ấn tượng bởi những cánh đồng mía ven bờ sông. Đây cũng là nguồn nguyên liệu để làm đường non cho món bánh khô mè Cẩm Lệ.
Bắt nguồn từ một món ăn ngày lễ Tết của những người dân nghèo hồi xưa, đến nay bánh khô mè đã phát triển thành một đặc sản của người Quảng. Bánh được sản xuất quanh năm ở một số vùng thuộc Quảng Nam, Đà Nẵng. Song nổi tiếng hơn cả vẫn là bánh khô mè Cẩm Lệ.

*Chả bò Đà Nẵng*

Chả bò là món đặc sản được nhiều du khách khi du lịch tại Đà Nẵng tìm mua. Chả bò Đà Nẵng nổi tiếng cả nước vì hương vị đặc biệt thơm ngon, được làm từ 100% thịt bò tươi, vị ngọt đậm đà, giòn và dai , được làm bằng thịt bò đùi, loại 1, tươi ngon, lọc bỏ hết gân, xay nhuyễn và không trộn thêm bất kỳ nguyên liệu nào khác.




Chả bò Đà Nẵng có mùi thơm đặc biệt của thịt bò, miếng chả có màu đỏ hồng, vị ngọt đậm đà, giòn và dai. Ăn chả bò phải kèm với dưa chua, nem… làm món khai vị trong các đám tiệc, còn ngày thường có thể là những món nhâm nhi tuyệt vời, vị ngon xen lẫn mùi thơm nức của chả khiến bạn không thể nào bỏ qua được. Chả bò ăn kèm với tỏi, hành tươi, rau thơm, có thể chấm thêm tương hoặc nước mắm tỏi ớt tùy khẩu vị của mỗi người.

*Rong biển Mỹ Khê*

Rong biển Mỹ Khê có dạng thon dài, khi ngâm nước loại rong biển này sẽ nở “phổng phao” và có màu xanh nõn. Rong biển có thể chế biến thành rất nhiều món từ nấu canh, hầm xương, xào tôm, xào thịt, làm gỏi, salad, sốt đậu hũ…cho đến nấu chè, nấu thạch. Vị ngọt tự nhiên của nước rong hòa cùng cái ngọt của thịt thì không một loại nước dùng nào sánh bằng. Ngoài ra, rong biển cũng được ướp mặn để giữ tươi, nấu làm nước giải nhiệt tuyệt vời trong những ngày hè nóng bức.

*Bò khô , Nai khô*

Đà Nẵng có nhiều đặc sản quý, nhưng có một đặc sản mà du khách tham quan trên đường về chắc chắn không thể thiếu cho bè bạn người thân. Đó là món khô bò , khô nai, một đặc sản trứ danh của vùng quê này. Những ai đã từng thưởng thức thì khó có thể quên được hương vị mà những miếng khô nai , khô bò đem lại. Thịt bò khô Đà Nẵng đóng gói là thịt bắp bò, nên khi ăn vị thịt bò khô có độ dai và đằm. Thêm chút gia vị đậm chất miền Trung khi ăn vào sẽ cảm thấy mềm mại và đậm đà hương vị hơn.. Ai đã ăn rồi thì nhớ mãi !

*Nước mắm Nam Ô*

Làng Nam Ô (Hòa Hiệp Nam, Liên Chiểu, Đà Nẵng) xưa nay đã lừng danh với nghề làm nước mắm. Thương hiệu nước mắm Nam Ô không lẫn vào các loại nước mắm khác, do hương vị chế biến từ một thứ nguyên liệu độc đáo – cá cơm than. Trước lúc rạng đông, ngư dân đánh cá cơm than đi biển bằng ghe lớn, chở theo dụng cụ chuyên dụng để đánh bắt. Vùng biển Đà Nẵng thì cá cơm than có nhiều nhất vào đầu tháng ba đến tháng tám âm lịch. Trong những tháng này, làng Nam Ô bắt đầu vào vụ nước mắm. Họ muối cá bằng thứ muối Cà Ná hạt lớn để lâu năm, mất hết chất đắng, chỉ còn vị mặn mòi tinh khiết. Các chum nước mắm làm bằng gỗ mít, dưới đáy chèn sạn và chổi đót, một chum có thể chứa được 200 – 300 kg cá ướp muối. Để đến 12 tháng sau, mới lấy được khoảng 100 – 150 lít nước mắm loại 1. Đây là một sản phẩm cổ truyền, hiện diện trong bữa ăn hàng ngày của người dân xứ Quảng, một sản phẩm do một làng nghề được gìn giữ, có giá trị kinh tế, giúp cho nhiều gia đình có cuộc sống ổn định. Người Nam Ô rất tự hào về nghề làm nước mắm của làng mình, nếu có dịp đến Đà Nẵng, du khách đến tham quan làng mắm và hãy mua ít nước mắm Nam Ô để làm quà cho người thân.

*Các loại hải sản*

Mực một nắng : là đặc sản nổi tiếng của Đà Nẵng. Mỗi lần đến Đà Nẵng , du khách bao giờ cũng nhớ và tìm mua sản phẩm này mang về làm quà. Mực một nắng – món quà nơi “biển xanh, cát trắng, nắng vàng”.Thưởng thức mực một nắng, du khách như cảm nhận vị mặn mòi từ nắng và gió biển, thấm sâu vào từng thớ thịt và lưu lại vị giác nơi biển trời Đà Nẵng.
*Mực khô* : là loại đặc sản mà rất nhiều vùng biển của việt nam cố được, nhưng đặc biệt ngon hơn cả đó là mực khô được đánh bắt và phơi tại vùng biển Mỹ Khê – Đà Nẵng. Mực khô được phơi 5 nắng và hoàn toàn khô ráo, thịt rất thơm, ngọt lịm và mềm , ít dai. Món quà đậm đà tình quê.*Tôm khô* : Không chỉ có tiếng trong nước mà hiện nay tôm khô Đà Nẵng đã đặt chân đến các thị trường thế giới. Với tôm khô , chúng ta không chỉ được tận hưởng vị mặn, ngọt đậm đà của tôm mà ta còn tận hưởng bằng mắt màu sắc vô cùng hấp dẫn..Món quà độc đáo hấp dẫn để du khách dành tặng cho người thân. Cá thu tẩm có mùi khô thơm phưng phức hương vị mặn mà của nước mắm, hòa lẫn với chất ngọt dịu của đường, đậm đà nồng cay của tiêu, hòa quyện với hơi nóng của than lửa, tạo thành cảm giác sảng khoái, tuyệt cú mèo mà khó tìm ở vùng nào khác. Đúng là hương vị kỳ diệu, đậm nét nghĩa tình độc đáo của miền biển Đà Nẵng.*Cá khô tẩm* : “Cá khô tẩm đặc sản” - Món quà mang về từ biển miền Trung . *Cá thu tẩm* : Vừa mang vị bùi của những lát cá thu, lại có thêm những vị đặc trưng của gia vị ẩm thực miền Trung rất dễ dàng làm hưng phấn những ly bia mùa hè. *Cá thiều tẩm* có mùi khô thơm phưng phức hương vị mặn mà của nước mắm, hòa lẫn với chất ngọt dịu của đường, đậm đà nồng cay của tiêu, hòa quyện với hơi nóng của than lửa, tạo thành cảm giác sảng khoái, tuyệt cú mèo mà khó tìm ở vùng nào khác . Hay món *cá ngừ đại dương khô rim mè* độc đáo với hương vị thơm ngon, béo giòn, đậm đà. Rất thích hợp để ngồi ăn nhâm nhi với bạn bè hay lúc rảnh rỗi, hay món nhậu ngon.*Mắm nêm*

Mắm nêm là đặc sản độc đáo của  người dân  Đà Nẵng , mắm nêm gắn bó với con người qua từng bửa ăn  hằng ngày . Có người trong bửa ăn thiếu mắm nêm , cảm thấy ăn không ngon . Mắm nêm là loại mắm đặc sản , nhưng dân dã , gần gủi  , dễ làm .Có nhiều chủng loại mắm nêm trên các vùng miền đất nước, nhưng ở mỗi địa phương, mắm nêm lại mang một sắc thái riêng, không lẫn vào đâu được qua cách ăn và món ăn ở đó.




>>_Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào_*du lịch Đà Nẵng*- *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## thietht

Didau.org xin giới thiệu cho bạn một số địa điểm của các trung tâm mua sắm trong thành phố để bạn có thể thuận tiện hơn khi đi du lịch Đà Nẵng.

*Chợ Cồn*

*Địa chỉ : 318 Ông Ích Khiêm, Quận Hải Châu – Đà Nẵng*

Chợ Cồn Nằm ở trung tâm thành phố.Chợ được xây dựng lại gồm 3 tầng khang trang với diện tích 14.000 m² và có tên chính thức là Trung tâm Thương nghiệp Đà Nẵng vào năm 1984. Nhưng người dân thành phố Đà Nẵng vẫn quen gọi là “Chợ Cồn” thay vì tên chính thức.Hàng hoá ở chợ phong phú, đa dạng với đủ các mặt hàng từ phổ thông đến cao cấp theo phương thức bán sỉ và lẻ.

Lượng khách đến với chợ Cồn hiện nay rất đông, đó là các thương nhân, là sự trao đổi mua bán của người dân thành phố.Chợ Cồn còn là điểm tham quan hấp dẫn đối với những ai một lần đến du lịch Đà Nẵng.Chợ Cồn có khoảng hơn 2.000 hộ kinh doanh với đủ các mặt hàng phong phú và đa dạng, mỗi ngày lượng người ra vào chợ mua sắm khoảng hơn 11.000 lượt. Đến  Đà Nẵng, du khách có thể đến chợ Cồn để tham quan và mua sắm những đặc sản của Đà Nẵng cũng như của miền Trung với giá cả phù hợp .

*Chợ Hàn*

*Địa chỉ :   Trần Phú, Đà Nẵng*

Được xây dựng thoáng đãng gần sông Hàn với bốn mặt quay ra bốn đường phố chính Trần Phú, Bạch Đằng, Hùng Vương và Trần Hưng Đạo, hoạt động của chợ đông đúc từ những năm 1940, nét nổi bật của chợ là thực phẩm tươi sống và các gian hàng mắm – món ăn rất đặc trưng và gần gũi của người Việt Nam.

Chợ khá đa dạng và phong phú với các chủng loại hàng hóa, từ giày dép, quần áo, vải vóc, túi xách đến các đồ lưu niệm, quà tặng… đặc biệt chợ Hàn nổi tiếng với các thực phẩm hải sản tươi sống, trái cây tươi và các đặc sản của Đà Nẵng như những gian hàng mắm, hàng khô mà khách đến du lịch Đà Nẵng  thường thích mua về làm quà – món ăn rất đặc trưng và gần gũi của người dân miền Trung. Về bao bì, nhãn mác, ngày sử dụng đã được ban quản lý chợ kiểm tra và niêm yết giá trên sản phẩm, Văn minh thương mại ở đây khá tốt, không có người chèo kéo, mồi chài, không cân thiếu, không gian lận…

Nhờ có vị trí đẹp và mang đậm nét đặc trưng của người dân Đà Nẵng, chợ Hàn đã phát huy được khả năng và thế mạnh của mình, không chỉ là một ngôi chợ với các hoạt động mua bán mà còn là điểm thu hút khách đến du lich Đà Nẵng tham quan mua sắm.

*Chợ Siêu thị Đà Nẵng*

*Địa chỉ : 46 Điện Biên Phủ , Q.Thanh Khê ,TP Đà Nẵng.*

Chợ Siêu thị Đà Nẵng  thuộc công trình Trung tâm Thương mại Đà Nẵng. Chợ siêu thị là một trong những chợ lớn của thành phố, có kiến trúc hiện đại , rộng rãi rất thuận lợi trong việc giao lưu buôn bán hay tham quan du lịch.

Với cơ sở hạ tầng rất tiện nghi, chợ được phân tầng chức năng theo hướng văn minh thương mại, dành hẳn tầng hầm để làm khu vực gửi xe của khách, 12 thang cuốn, 1 thang máy và 1 thang hàng được bố trí hợp lý nhằm phục vụ nhanh chóng và thuận tiện nhất cho khách hàng. Với 493 ki-ốt, các tầng kinh doanh được sắp xếp hợp lý văn minh, chuyên nghiệp thành những phân khu kinh doanh theo ngành hàng cụ thể như: thực phẩm, thời trang, mỹ phẩm, đặc sản, khu giải trí, ẩm thực… tạo thuận lợi nhất cho khách hàng vào mua sắm.Nằm ở vị trí thuận lợi ngay tại trung tâm thành phố . Đây là địa điểm lý tưởng cho Khách du lịch Đà Nẵng ghé tham quan mua sắm.

*Siêu thị Co.opMart Đà Nẵng*

*Địa chỉ: 478 Điện Biên Phủ, Q.Thanh Khê, TP Đà Nẵng.*

Đây là Co.opMart đầu tiên tại thành phố Đà Nẵng, thứ 44 trong hệ thống và là dự án ra đời từ liên doanh Saigon Co.op – VDA Đà Nẵng. Nằm trong TTTM VDA Đà Nẵng gồm khối Trung tâm thương mại, khu nhà phố thương mại và khối cao ốc văn phòng, Co.opMart Đà Nẵng được thiết kế văn minh, hiện đại kết hợp với các loại hình thương mại dịch vụ đa dạng nhằm phục vụ tốt nhất nhu cầu mua sắm của người tiêu dùng Đà Nẵng và là địa điểm vui chơi giải trí mua sắm tuyệt vời đói với khách du lịch Đà Nẵng..

Co.opMart Đà Nẵng với diện tích trên 13.000 m2 gồm 1 trệt và 2 lầu. Co.opMart Đà Nẵng kinh doanh trên 30.000 mặt hàng, trong đó 90% là hàng sản xuất tại Việt Nam thuộc các ngành hàng thực phẩm công nghệ, đông lạnh; thực phẩm tươi sống, chế biến nấu chín; hóa mỹ phẩm; thời trang dệt may; đồ dùng gia đình, hàng gia dụng…Đồng hành với Siêu thị Co.op Mart Đà Nẵng hiện nay là những thương hiệu nổi tiếng đã gắn bó với hệ thống Co.opMart trên toàn quốc như: Trung tâm Bowling 388; nhà sách Fahasa, cửa hàng thức ăn nhanh Lotteria, KFC; thời trang Jonhhenry, Mattana, Blue Exchange, Maxxstyle; vàng bạc PNJ; siêu thị nội thất VHOME; các show room Mỹ phẩm, đồng hồ, mắt kiếng với nhiều thương hiệu uy tín,…Là điều kiện thuận lợi và đa dạng cho người dân và cho khách du lịch Đà Nẵng vui chơi giải trí.

*Siêu thị Big C*

*Địa chỉ :   255-257 Hùng Vương, Thanh Khê, Đà Nẵng. Giờ mở cửa      8:00 – 22:00.*

Đây là siêu thị đầu tiên của Big C tại Đà Nẵng, thứ năm tại Việt Nam và là một trong số 860 siêu thị của Big C trên toàn thế giới. Khu vực bán hàng khổng lồ này được chia làm 2 tầng, với tầng trệt gồm các cửa hàng cho thuê chuyên bán các sản phẩm có thương hiệu nổi tiếng và tầng trên là siêu thị với số lượng hàng hóa khổng lồ. Hàng hóa trong siệu thị Big C có thể chia thành 4 loại chính: thực phẩm tươi sống (thịt, cá, rau); hàng có sức tiêu dùng lớn (đồ ăn khô, các loại gia vị…); hàng may mặc; hàng

Hoạt động kinh doanh tại các Hành lang thương mại Big C có thể chia ra thành 4 nhóm chính:
Ăn – uống: nhà hàng, khu thức ăn nhanh, khu ẩm thực.
Giải trí: rạp chiếu phim, quầy karaoke, và sân chơi dành cho thiếu nhi.
Những cửa hàng khác: nhà sách, cửa hàng quần áo, cửa hàng điện thoại, điện tử.

*Siêu thị , cửa hàng đặc sản miền Trung : Đặc Sản Miền Trung  Thiên Phú*

* Địa chỉ :  CS1 :  274 Nguyễn Tri Phương, Tp Đà Nẵng – CS2 : 659 Nguyễn Tất Thành , Tp Đà Nẵng . Tel: 05112.465.565*

Chuyên  kinh doanh các loại bánh kẹo ,mè xửng … mực một nắng , chả bò, khô bò, các loại hải sản … café, đồ lưu niệm,  các loại đặc sản được chế biến từ miền Trung.Phục vụ bán lẻ cho người tiêu dùng, tạo nên một phong cách mua sắm theo xu hướng mới : ” mua sắm tự chọn” . Với giá cả được nêm yết, hàng hóa phong phú cùng với nhiều chương trình khuyến mãi hấp dẫn.Các siêu thị Đặc Sản Miền Trung có đặc điểm chung là thân thiện, gần gũi với khách hàng, mang đến cho khách hàng có nhiều loại đặc sản nhất ở Miền Trung  và nhiều dịch vụ tăng thêm.

*Hàng mỹ nghệ, lưu niệm*

Gốm sứ cao cấp Gia Thịnh
315 Hoàng Diệu, TP. Đà Nẵng - Tel: (84.511) 389 7167

Mỹ nghệ đất nung Hoàng Kiệt: 
68 Võ Văn Tần, TP. Đà Nẵng- Tel: (84.511) 364 7113

Công ty TNHH đá mỹ nghệ Non nước:
153 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, TP. Đà Nẵng

Cửa hàng Nam Hải
95B Phan Chu Trinh, TP. Đà Nẵng - Tel: (84.511) 381 0952

Cửa hàng Việt Trí
77 Hùng Vương, TP. Đà Nẵng - Tel: (84.511) 382 4006

** Ngoài ra:*

- Sản phẩm đá mỹ nghệ Non Nước được bán rất rộng rãi tại Làng đá Non Nước (dưới chân núi Ngũ Hành Sơn thuộc phường Hòa Hải, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, TP. Đà Nẵng) và hầu như tại tất cả các khách sạn trên địa bàn thành phố.

- Đồ gốm sứ còn bày bán dọc đường Lê Duẩn từ số 123 - 129 hoặc ngã ba Núi Thành - Trưng Nữ Vương.

----------


## xuanthanh153

Đồ gỗ mỹ nghệ đẹp và cao cấp tại Đà Nẵng
Đà Nẵng trù phú với nguồn thủy sản vô tận, bờ biển bao la chạy dài , lại có vị thế tựa lưng vào dải Trường Sơn hùng vĩ, có bán đảo Sơn Trà vươn ra biển. Bến cảng , sáng, trưa, chiều, tối tiếp nhận tàu ghe nhộn nhịp, tôm cá đầy khoang, biểu trưng kinh tế nơi đây dồi dào: “Rừng vàng, biển bạc”, đầy đủ biết bao là món ngon, vật lạ sơn hào hải vị. Không chỉ có tiếng trong nước mà hiện nay Đà Nẵng đã đặt chân đến các thị trường thế giới . Để có được những món quà độc đáo hấp dẫn ý nghĩa cho người thân, bạn bè sau chuyến du lịch Đà Nẵng của mình, Bên cạnh những món quà lưu niệm được làm bằng đá, những món ăn đặc sản như: chả bò, tré, rong biển, bò khô, nai khô, mực khô, …Cho phép chúng tôi giới thiệu đến các bạn những món quà lưu niệm độc đáo, mang tính nghệ thuật cao, sắc sảo của CÔNG TY TNHH GỖ NGHỆ THUẬT ÂU LẠC: 

Sản phẩm của Công ty chúng tôi đã theo chân du khách đến với nhiều quốc gia trên Thế giới, nhiều công trình kiến trúc, nhiều lễ hội, triễn lãm,...Mỗi khi nghĩ đến sản phẩm nghệ thuật, quý khách lại luôn dành thời gian cho sản phẩm của chúng tôi.

Công ty TNHH Gỗ Nghệ Thuật ÂU LẠC ra đời trên vùng quê Gò Nổi, Điện Bàn, Quảng Nam - Nơi được biết đến là một vùng đất chịu sự tàn phá ác liệt, nặng nề của chiến tranh.
Và hôm nay, trên màu xanh yên bình của quê hương, những người thợ, người nghệ nhân ÂU LẠC ngày ngày đang miệt mài cho ra những sản phẩm tinh hoa, đang thổi hồn vào từng thớ gỗ, đang bay bổng cùng nhát đục, đường ve. 

Để rồi quý khách có thể bắt gặp chân dung ai đó trên gỗ qua từng khoảnh khắc. Những pho tượng rất có hồn, rất sống động. Những bức phù điêu: với thắng cảnh, với tiết hoạ cổ điển, với hoa trái đồng quê, với chuyện làng tôi đi theo từ thuở ấu thơ khắc ghi mãi trong lòng. Những kiến trúc đình chùa, nhà thờ vừa cổ kính, vừa hiện đại, vừa kết tinh kim cổ, vừa dung hoà đông tây...

Chúng tôi cũng dành những không gian đẹp để trưng bày sản phẩm nghệ thuật của mình.
Tại Đà Nẵng, 69 Hùng Vương, Hải Châu, Đà Nẵng.
CÔNG TY TNHH GỖ NGHỆ THUẬT ÂU LẠC TRÂN TRỌNG KÍNH CHÀO QUÝ KHÁCH!
Địa chỉ liên hệ: Cửa hàng gỗ nghệ thuật ÂU LẠC
69 Hùng Vương, Hải Châu, Đà Nẵng.
ĐT: 05113.843.789
Hotline: 0915.091.143 – 0973.72.79.77 
Yahoo: hangmongnhunganhsao
Skype: xuanthanh153
Email: aulacwoodart69@gmail.com
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/GoMyNgheWoodCarving
Website: www.gonghethuataulac.com

----------


## hoaban

Nhìn hấp dẫn quá

----------


## thientai206

Nhà bác t ở Đà Nẵng, lần nào ra chơi cũng mang bánh khô mè làm quà  :Smile:

----------


## hangnt

*Siêu thị Thiên Phú - mua sắm đặc sản Đà Nẵng*

*Mua sắm đặc sản để làm quà cho người thân và bạn bè là điều tất yếu khi du khách du lịch Đà Nẵng. Ngoài những khu vực chợ, siêu thị ra thì du khách có thể mua sắm Đà Nẵng tại những cửa hàng đặc sản chuyên biệt. Cái Bát Vàng xin tư vấn cửa hàng đặc sản Thiên Phú nổi tiếng tại Đà Nẵng.* 

Sau những giây phút khám phá tham quan các địa điểm du lịch Đà Nẵng nổi tiếng, thưởng thức những món ngon trong văn hóa ẩm thực Đà Nẵng, thỏa sức mua sắm Đà Nẵng thì du khách đều mong muốn chọn mua những món quà hay đặc sản Đà Nẵng làm quà cho người thân của mình. Siêu thị đặc sản Thiên Phú là một địa điểm phù hợp cho nhu cầu của du khách. 



Siêu thị đặc sản Thiên Phú
Cửa hàng đặc sản Thiên Phú có đến 3 cơ sở tại Đà Nẵng, giúp du khách dễ dàng lựa chọn điểm gần với nơi mình lưu trú nhất. 

_Cơ sở I_
Add: 274 Nguyễn Tri Phương, Tp Đà Nẵng 
Tel: 05112.465.565 
Hotline: 0983.234.118 
Email: sieuthi_dacsanthienphu@yahoo.com 
Website: http://dacsanthienphu.com/ 

_Cơ sở II_ 
Add:: 659 Nguyễn Tất Thành, Tp Đà Nẵng 
Tel: 05112.465.565 

_Cơ Sở III_
Add: 200 Hồ Nghinh, Tp Đà Nẵng 
Tel: 05112.465.565 

Hệ thống cửa hàng Đặc Sản Thiên Phú là mô hình mua sắm tự chọn hiện đại tại Đà Nẵng. Chuyên bán lẻ, sỉ, kinh doanh trực tuyến các mặt hàng đặc sản ẩm thực Đà Nẵng cũng như ở miền Trung, mang đến cho du khách những Tinh hoa – Tuyệt hảo nhất của vùng đất này . Với giá cả được nêm yết, hàng hóa phong phú cùng với nhiều chương trình khuyến mãi hấp dẫn, đội ngũ nhân viên bán hàng chuyên nghiệp, tư vấn hiệu quả, thái độ phục vụ nhiệt tình chu đáo, thân thiện, gần gũi với khách hàng. 



Mực một nắng - đặc sản được du khách yêu thích lựa chọn làm quà
Với phương châm “Đặc Sản Thiên Phú – Không chỉ là đặc sản” mà còn là : ”Một món quà ý nghĩa cho bạn bè và người thân- Một thông điệp đến người bạn yêu thương. - Một giá trị tinh tế đậm đà ẩm thực” . Đặc Sản Thiên Phú mang đến cho du khách dịch vụ cao cấp và chất lượng hàng đầu đã được ngày càng nhiều khách hàng chọn lựa để đến mua sắm và thư giãn cùng gia đình mỗi ngày. 

Đặc Sản Thiên Phú : Luôn tiên phong về vấn đề An toàn thực phẩm, chất lượng sản phẩm. Những sản phẩm đặc sản cao cấp có chất lượng đảm bảo tuyệt đối với giá tốt nhất, chắc chắn sẽ làm du khách hài lòng. 

Theo kinh nghiệm du lịch Đà Nẵng, trên địa bàn Đà Nẵng có rất nhiều cửa hàng đặc sản được mở ra nhằm phục vụ nhu cầu của du khách. Du khách có thể tham khảo thêm nhiều địa điểm mua sắm khác

_Chúc du khách lựa chọn được những món quà phù hợp cho gia đình và bạn bè mình! _

----------


## hangnt

*Đại Lộc Phát - Thiên đường đặc sản cho khách du lịch Đà Nẵng*

*Du khách đang du lịch Đà Nẵng và cần mua những món đặc sản Đà Nẵng hoặc miền Trung để làm quà cho người thân và bạn bè? Đừng lo, Didau.Org xin được tư vấn một thiên đường mua sắm Đà Nẵng dành cho du khách. Đó là siêu thị đặc sản miền Trung - Đại Lộc Phát.*



Cửa hàng siêu thị đặc sản miền Trung - Đại Lộc Phát
Địa chỉ: 12 HOÀNG HOA THÁM -THÀNH PHỐ ĐÀ NẴNG 
TEL: 05113750467- 0903508277 - 0934915399 
Email : dacsanmientrung.dlp@gmail.com 
Website: http://www.dacsanmientrung.info/

Sau những giây phút khám phá tham quan các địa điểm du lịch Đà Nẵng nổi tiếng, thưởng thức những món ngon trong văn hóa ẩm thực Đà Nẵng, thỏa sức mua sắm Đà Nẵng thì du khách đều mong muốn chọn mua những món quà hay đặc sản Đà Nẵng làm quà cho người thân của mình. Siêu thị đặc sản Đại Lộc Phát là địa điểm phù hợp với nhu cầu của du khách. 

Trong thời đại công nghiệp phát triển nhanh như vũ bão, con người phải không ngừng vận động để thích nghi với cuộc sống. Nhu cầu con người ngày càng yêu cầu cao hơn, bên cạnh các nhu cầu về công việc, sức khỏe, làm đẹp, thời trang, con người còn có nhu cầu về ăn uống. Một nhu cầu không thể thiếu trong cuộc sống, ăn phải làm sao cho ngon, đẹp mắt, hấp dẫn và chất lượng . 

Để đáp ứng được nhu cầu đó, Siêu thị đặc sản Đà Nẵng - Đại Lộc Phát đã nghiên cứu thị trường và chọn lọc những mặt hàng đặc sản ngon, chất lượng, uy tín, giá tốt và nổi tiếng của đặc sản miền Trung nói chung và đặc sản Đà Nẵng nói riêng để phục vụ mọi người, nhất là du khách . 

_1- Thủy - Hải sản_ 

Bao gồm: bào ngư, sá sùng, hải sâm, vi cá mập, sao biển, cá ngựa, mực một nắng, cá thu một nắng, cá thu tẩm, mực khô, mực rim, tôm khô, tôm nõn, tép khô, cá khô, cá bống, cá bò, cá thiều, cá sặc, cá đéc, cá đuối, cá lóc khô đồng, cá nhồng xiên que, lươn biển khô, cá chỉ vàng, cá kèo, cá ngừ đại dương, bong bóng cá ,... 

_2- Mắm các loại :_ 

Nước mắm cốt nhỉ( nước mắm Nam Ô ), mắm cá rò, mắm nêm, mắm ruốc, mắm tôm chua, mắm cá cơm thu, mắm dưa đèo, tôm chua ,.. 

_3- Nem - tré - chả :_ 

Nem ( nem chua Bình Định, Nem chợ Huyện, nem chua Thanh Hóa), tré bà Đệ Đà Nẵng, chả bò Đà nẵng, chả cá Đà Nẵng, chả lụa Đà Nẵng, chả cua ,… 

_4- Rượu - trà -cà phê:_ 

Rượu Hồng đào, rượu Bầu đá, rượu Amakong, trà cung đình, trà hoàng đế, trà sâm dứa, trà Quý Phi, trà astiso, cà phê ( cà phê Đà Nẵng, cà phê chồn ,...) , rượu vang tươi Hibiscus, trà đài hoa Hibiscus, nước cốt đài quả Hibiscus, ... 

_5- Bánh kẹo đặc sản các loại :_ 

Bánh khô mè Bà Liễu, Bánh khô nổ, Bánh hạt sen, bánh dừa nướng, bánh dừa dẽo, bánh Phục linh, bánh sầu riêng, bánh pía sầu riêng, Bánh đậu xanh nhân thịt, Kẹo Cu đơ, Kẹo mè xững, kẹo me mãng cầu, kẹo cau, dâu tây- dâu tằm,... 



Chả bò Đà Nẵng thơm ngon
_6. Đặc sản khác :_ 

Bò khô Đà Nẵng ( bò khô lát, bò khô sợi, bò khô viên), bò một nắng, nai một nắng, nai khô, mạch nha, mật ong, tỏi Lý Sơn, tỏi cô đơn, đường phèn ,đường phổi, bánh tráng mè ( bánh tráng mè đen, bánh tráng mè trắng ), bánh tráng Đại Lộc, bánh tráng khoai, bánh tráng dừa; yến sào, nước yến sâm, nấm linh chi, sâm Ngọc Linh, Tinh nghệ đen nguyên chất, Tinh nghệ vàng nguyên chất, Nghệ đen mật ong, nghệ vàng mật ong, dầu tràm, rong biển, rau câu chân vịt, bột sắn dây ... Đặc biệt có nấm lim xanh, xáo tam phân dùng để chữa bệnh và còn nhiều nữa .... 

Muốn biết chi tiết và cụ thể hơn mời du khách tham quan Siêu thị đặc sản Đà Nẵng. Du khách mua hàng đặc sản sẽ có quà tặng , một món quà có ý nghĩa , một món quà mang đậm "hương vị miền Trung" . 

Theo kinh nghiệm du lịch Đà Nẵng, trên địa bàn Đà Nẵng có rất nhiều cửa hàng đặc sản được mở ra nhằm phục vụ nhu cầu của du khách. Du khách có thể tham khảo thêm nhiều địa điểm khác ngoài siêu thị Đại Lộc Phát

----------


## bosshoanganh

Ở Đà Nẵng có rất nhiều đặc sản. Nổi bậc hơn hết là tré, mè khô nhé. 2 loại  đặc sản Đà Nẵng này được ưa chuộng nhất. Bạn thử xem

----------

